# Favorite Panfish Popper



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I think I want to target panfish a little more this year and I love topwater fishing, but I don't want to use a flyrod. What are some of your favorite topwater lures for panfish? The one that looks good to me so far is that Rebel Crickethopper. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Not a topwater but still in the Rebel line is the rebel craw, its the artificial I catch the most panfish on, rockbass seem to like to jump a jitterbug as well.


----------

